# 2020 Union County



## tbaste (Oct 26, 2020)

Just got back to my property this weekend and checked my trail cams, no signs of deer, safe to say it's the October lull in full effect?!?! Any signs of pre-rut already starting?? Haven't seen any scrapes or rubs yet, hard to tell. I'm up on ridges in the northern part of Union County.


----------



## Fork Horn (Oct 26, 2020)

Lots of rubs showing up in southern part of the county.  Seeing a lot more sign, a lot earlier than usual for me.


----------



## tbaste (Oct 26, 2020)

....and as warm as it's been too go figure! Topped off all autofeeders and food plots looking good, hoping to have a good day this Friday! Being a newbie up here in this area I welcome all suggestions and constructive criticism


----------



## 1bidbob (Oct 27, 2020)

It was dead over here in Rabun before I left on a trip. Never seen it this bad. Hopefully, when I get back next week things will get better.

The Big Guy-2020


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 27, 2020)

tbaste said:


> ....and as warm as it's been too go figure! Topped off all autofeeders and food plots looking good, hoping to have a good day this Friday! Being a newbie up here in this area I welcome all suggestions and constructive criticism


Like fork horn said, things are a little weird this year. Most would say normally the pre rut sign up there is fairly later than say habersham, banks, and counties further south. Some are reporting early sign this year though. Thisbup and down weather isn't helping. Good luck!


----------



## tbaste (Oct 27, 2020)

I appreciate all the info folks! Bid y'all a great season! ?


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Oct 30, 2020)

Here in Blairsville, my boys and I have seen several bucks recently.  Nothing real big yet but they are rubbing trees.  One of our spots we have a ton of rubs.  At another spot my two sons went out tonight and watched a 6 pointer rubbing trees before they got a shot on him.  Tracked blood for a bit before deciding to back out til tomorrow morning.  I feel like it’s a little earlier than usual for around here but who knows.  The rut can vary up here from year to year.  It’s an early pre rut if anything.  Rut is usually late November to early December where we hunt.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Gonna keep up.with this thread. Sure miss living up there for a short time.


----------



## tbaste (Oct 31, 2020)

TommyA(GA) said:


> Here in Blairsville, my boys and I have seen several bucks recently.  Nothing real big yet but they are rubbing trees.  One of our spots we have a ton of rubs.  At another spot my two sons went out tonight and watched a 6 pointer rubbing trees before they got a shot on him.  Tracked blood for a bit before deciding to back out til tomorrow morning.  I feel like it’s a little earlier than usual for around here but who knows.  The rut can vary up here from year to year.  It’s an early pre rut if anything.  Rut is usually late November to early December where we hunt.



Tommy I appreciate the info and sharing your story best of luck in finding your 6 pointer! I have yet to see rubs or scrapes, not even at the several mock scrapes I have set up. The extend of any signs of pre rut I have seen on my property is a couple of bucks sparring one of my trail cams caught. Then again, the bucks are still in their stag no isolation or aggressive core buck that I can tell.


----------



## ArticSnake (Nov 2, 2020)

I've not seen much sign far as rubs only seen maybe 3-4.  scrapes none. I went to a spot on national forest Saturday I've never hunted just scouted several years ago. Still not much sign but seen 15 deer one was pretty good buck. Went back sunday morning nothing but squirrels. the deer are just now starting to move good with this cold weather that's moved in.


----------



## tbaste (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm assuming you didn't see much of anything Sunday due to the full moon Saturday night. I'm thinking pre-rut will take off this week starting today although I haven't been out since Friday afternoon hunt to see any signs, no obvious scrapes or ribs then.


----------



## ArticSnake (Nov 3, 2020)

I 


tbaste said:


> I'm assuming you didn't see much of anything Sunday due to the full moon Saturday night. I'm thinking pre-rut will take off this week starting today although I haven't been out since Friday afternoon hunt to see any signs, no obvious scrapes or ribs then.


  I dont go by moon much never seemed to be as much issue as most ppl say. I go more by barometric pressure. Saturday morning pressure was rising had them really moving sunday morning pressure had dropped and by sunday evening pressure started back up again. Seen 9 sunday evening 3 were bucks this was on private land. Yesterday pressure steady and seen deer like crazy all day while at work then on way home 20 min drive I counted 45 deer.


----------



## Rulo (Nov 3, 2020)

I had 2 spikes chasing a doe Saturday morning, and am seeing scrapes popping up.  Its here. Just gotta play the game!


----------



## tbaste (Nov 3, 2020)

ArticSnake said:


> I
> I dont go by moon much never seemed to be as much issue as most ppl say. I go more by barometric pressure. Saturday morning pressure was rising had them really moving sunday morning pressure had dropped and by sunday evening pressure started back up again. Seen 9 sunday evening 3 were bucks this was on private land. Yesterday pressure steady and seen deer like crazy all day while at work then on way home 20 min drive I counted 45 deer.


Wow! Good tip!


----------



## tbaste (Nov 3, 2020)

Rulo said:


> I had 2 spikes chasing a doe Saturday morning, and am seeing scrapes popping up.  Its here. Just gotta play the game!


So the pre rut is on thnx for the info!


----------

